# Hello i am new :-)



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I am really interested in breeding mice for certin colors and maybe i will be able to make my decision up on this site. If you have any suggestions that would be great.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.I've read your post further down,we have no issues with feeder breeders on this site all are welcome if they are interested in providing good care for their rodents.I hope you find a variety to suit you although I understand that the vast distances between inhabitants of the U.S.A can be a problem in getting just what you want.Enjoy the site


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

It's hard trying to decide isn't it!!!


----------

